
Learn how to build production-ready apps with Phoenix and React - DexEfx909
https://www.learnphoenix.io/
======
jaysoifer
A much welcomed course. I'm currently going through the free chapters (there
are 12 of them!) and loving it.

Completely hands-on approach, I couldn't really find this sort of setup (React
+ Phoenix/Elixir) anywhere else.

Besides that, if you're committed enough... you might finish the whole paid
part of the course within a month. Eitherway, it's worth every penny.

